# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Što mislite zašto je otvoren ovaj pdf na indexu?

## Zg_

http://www.index.hr/forum/53/roditel...ruge-roda.aspx

----------


## puntica

ajme opet ista temaaaaaaaaaaaa
samo na novom pdf-u (na koji ne spada baš, ali dobro)  :Rolling Eyes: 

evo prethodnih, istih, tema majke protiv udruge Roda i Majke protiv udruge Roda

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Nije otvoren podforum nego tema. Treba najprije svladati terminologiju  :Wink:

----------


## AdioMare

zbog isfrustriranih, razno raznih?
kladim se da ti znaš zašto.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

zato što je to potrebno, treba kritizirati sve negativne pojave  u društvu

----------


## cowgirl

Da se ovi "sposobni" mogu negdje pohvaliti  :Grin: .

----------


## Peterlin

Da nas zanima, bile bi tamo a ne ovdje.

----------


## sirius

pa  zadnji post na temi (ne podforumu) je od prije dvije godine...kao bi babe rekle "lanjski snijeg" ...

----------


## andiko

Meni je zakon kaj se bune kako Rode nekom sole pamet...a zovu sos telefon....

A baš mi je super kaj se bune...to znači da su Rode sveprisutne  :Grin:  i izazivaju reakcije...

----------


## andiko

> http://www.index.hr/forum/53/roditel...ruge-roda.aspx


Zato što ne možeš bit svima po volji.

----------


## andiko

Hm...odgovor je bio na pitanje iz naslova "Zašto je otvorena tema..?"

----------


## andiko

Nisam baš puno čitala, jer mi je muka od toga. Ali, da li se "znalci" bune na išta drugo osim na dojenje? Baš me zanima koliko uopće znaju čime se Udruga bavi....Ili misle da Roda samo propagira dojenje...?

----------


## pomikaki

Pa to je prastara tema... već smo je i komentirale  :Grin:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Nevjerojatno ali istinito danas su mi patronažne na tečaju za trudnice rekle da mušku djecu je uputno dojiti do max godinu dana, a na podatak da svjetska zdravstvena organizacija preporuča minimalno do dvije pitale me od kud mi taj podatak. Odgovorila sam od udruge RODA - e taj ringišpil očiju je teško opisati - možda su one pokrenule taj vulgarni topic na indexu  :Laughing:  One ne žele komentirati udrugu ni stajališta udruge, pa sam im rekla da ću ja ipak zvati RODIN SOS telefon kad zapnem u dojenju radije nego njih "gnjaviti" da dođu...Da mi nije pozlilo na tečaju (a nažalost je) bile bi me lansirale van kroz prozor  :Grin: 
Živjele RODE  :Smile:

----------


## Joe

http://www.unicef.org/nutrition/index_24824.html

evo, nije roda jedina, ako nekome treba argument, neka uputi znatiželjne na unicefov web. 

tema jest prežvakana, a indexov forum je za ne komentirati.

----------


## vertex

> Nevjerojatno ali istinito danas su mi patronažne na tečaju za trudnice rekle da mušku djecu je uputno dojiti do max godinu dana, a na podatak da svjetska zdravstvena organizacija preporuča minimalno do dvije pitale me od kud mi taj podatak. Odgovorila sam od udruge RODA - e taj ringišpil očiju je teško opisati - možda su one pokrenule taj vulgarni topic na indexu  One ne žele komentirati udrugu ni stajališta udruge, pa sam im rekla da ću ja ipak zvati RODIN SOS telefon kad zapnem u dojenju radije nego njih "gnjaviti" da dođu...Da mi nije pozlilo na tečaju (a nažalost je) bile bi me lansirale van kroz prozor 
> Živjele RODE


Reci im da u žutoj knjizi za praćenje razvoja predškolskog i kasnije školskog djeteta, koje mame dobiju u rodilištu, između nekoliko izdvojenih preporuka na samom početku stoji da je dijete poželjno dojiti do *navršene dvije godine*, a nakon toga po želji mame i djeteta. Dakle, to je službena knjižica koju dobije svako dijete po rođenju (ako je nisu ukinuli od 2009.?)

----------


## pomikaki

> Nevjerojatno ali istinito danas su mi patronažne na tečaju za trudnice rekle da mušku djecu je uputno dojiti do max godinu dana, a na podatak da svjetska zdravstvena organizacija preporuča minimalno do dvije pitale me od kud mi taj podatak.


Što to znači mušku? Ženske se može duže, ili za ženske nije ni bitno?  :Grin:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Vertex te žute knjige su još uvijek u optjecaju, a ove moje patronažne su nažalost stara škola koja spominje edipov kompleks kao posljedicu produženog dojenja muške djece  :Nope:   :Undecided:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Što to znači mušku? Ženske se može duže, ili za ženske nije ni bitno?


Upravo tako pomikaki - djevojčice se "može" duže dojiti bez "opasnosti"  po njihovo "mentalno zdravlje"

----------


## Lutonjica

kćeri može duže, ali sinove je nastrano dojiti dugo. ono, muško i sisa... :rolleyes:

a tema na indexu, ajme bar jednom godišnje netko ovdje pita za komentar te teme :rolleyes:

----------


## vertex

> Vertex te žute knjige su još uvijek u optjecaju, a ove moje patronažne su nažalost stara škola koja spominje edipov kompleks kao posljedicu produženog dojenja muške djece


Skužila sam ja to, zato im treba pokazati službene preporuke, radije nego Rodine. Nije vjerojatno da će tako lako promijeniti stav, ali neka znaju šta tamo piše.

----------


## marta

Nije to rodina preporuka, neko preporuka SZO.

----------


## klara

Nasmijali su me, koliko mi se dalo čitati. Ali ovo sam iskopirala iz jednog posta:




> a i dobro je sto se o rodama prica... pa makar i negativno - to znaci da doista imaju utjecaj na ovo drustvo

----------


## ekoi

Za dobrim konjem se dugo praši.  :Grin:

----------


## Ayan

shvatila sam da Rode nisu baš omiljene kod doktora, a i ako ih spomenem pred drugim ženama prvo što vele je da su kao neka ekstremna "sekta", nije im jasno protiv čega se bore kad žene u hrvatskoj tako fino rađaju. ništa ne fali porodu u hrvatskoj.  :Rolling Eyes: 
čak sam ponekad imala osjećaj da će mi doletiti paradajz u facu kad sam pokušala objasniti da neke stvari nisu u redu.
ne kužim jel žene i društvo stvarno ne žele ili ne znaju da je nešto trulo u državi hrvatskoj?
na kraju shvatiš da onaj tko želi shvatiti shvatit će u čemu je poanta, onaj koji ne želi nek živi u neznanju.


tako da na ovakve teme imam samo jedan komentar: pusti selo neka priča.  :Sing:

----------

